

Ask HN: Freelance Work Questions - maresca

I&#x27;ve been looking at software development freelancing gigs on elance, odesk, etc and have been seeing really low rates. On top of that, I see bids coming from other countries that I&#x27;m sure someone in the US couldn&#x27;t beat. Are US based freelancers making a living wage? What sites are they using to find work? Any advice is appreciated.
======
SoftwarePatent
I've heard you get better rates on TopTal and through 10x.

